# "clunking" noise from cvt



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

offered to help a friend today work on his brute 750 efi.. said he had a noise coming from the clutch area.. thought it may have just been something loose.. anyway.. opened it up and it sounded like it was coming from in behind the secondary sheave.. i was like a clunking noise. kinda hard to explain.. it only does it around 5mph -15mph.. goose on it and she gets.. creepin and she knockin.. any ideas what this could be? i dont wanna get in behind the clutch housing and be clueless as to what im lookin for/at! is there a bearing in behind the housing? thanks for the info guys! btw.. he is looking to sell it :bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not much back there...take a good look at the belt all the way around...inside and out.


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

think it could be the belt making that noise?? he flipped it last weekend and only bent the front bumper.. well he hooked it to his truck to try n pull it back out and smoked the belt.. dunno if this has anyting to do with it but just figured i would throw this in


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

grizzlywaggon said:


> think it could be the belt making that noise?? he flipped it last weekend and only bent the front bumper.. well he hooked it to his truck to try n pull it back out and smoked the belt.. dunno if this has anyting to do with it but just figured i would throw this in


Loosing coggs or seperation will make it have a noise like that. Mine did.

Looks like this but it doesn't take this much to make that noise.


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

hhmmm.. interesting... thanks for the info.. so if not this.. which im sure it more than likely is.. anything else it could be.. i took the cover off and ran the motor.. its for sure thumping in there

and is the secondary or primary the reversed thread nut?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

grizzlywaggon said:


> hhmmm.. interesting... thanks for the info.. so if not this.. which im sure it more than likely is.. anything else it could be.. i took the cover off and ran the motor.. its for sure thumping in there
> 
> and is the secondary or primary the reversed thread nut?


The primary retainer bolt is left-hand threaded. athere is an arrow on the primary clutch to remind you which way loosens it. You will need a puller to get it off.


----------

